# Finding house/pet sitter Co Clare



## Anne 1 (8 Feb 2012)

We have a nice bungalow in Co Clare, near Ennis and we have two dogs and a cat. We want to go abroad for holidays and would like to offer use of our home as a holiday home to a person or family (4 bedrooms) in return for house/petsitting. The animals are lovely and low maintenance. Anybody know how we might go about finding somebody?


----------



## Smashbox (8 Feb 2012)

I've seen ads on this site before : http://www.housecarers.com/house_sitters_by_city.cfm?ci=Dublin&co=Ireland

Do you have any friends and family that you could offer to first?


----------



## Anne 1 (8 Feb 2012)

Thanks for your advice. Much appreciated. Unfortunately friends and family have own commitments but thanks to your link have already seen a possible solution.


----------



## Smashbox (8 Feb 2012)

Ah nice one. I should have also offered myself, being from Shannon originally


----------



## Eithneangela (8 Feb 2012)

If you don't succeed with your contacts, I know a lovely lady who would care for pets/home etc. pm if you like.


----------



## Anne 1 (9 Feb 2012)

Sounds great. Thanks. Keep in touch. PS. This is my first day on the site so not really sure what I am doing! Not sure what 'pm' stands for?


----------



## Eithneangela (9 Feb 2012)

It means 'private message/mail' so specific details can be passed without making them public.


----------



## Anne 1 (9 Feb 2012)

Eithneangela. Thanks for that. Next trick is to  figure out how to PM!


----------



## 44brendan (9 Feb 2012)

Link to the user name & take PM option.


----------

